# Frozen Latex Paint



## DDoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

I am in Victoria, BC We had some narly cold weather here, I have a bunch of paint in my trailer that half froze, fully froze. eggshell, semi-gloss, drywall primer, flat, etc, Is it any more good, or not. what should I look for?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

DDoyle said:


> what should I look for?


A paint recycling depot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How much is a bunch?
I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I was once told by a More's rep that they build into the paint the ability to be frozen _once_. They still ship paint by truck in the winter and realize that it may freeze.

That being said, I still would not use it.......


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I keep a bunch of paint in my shop and it freezes every winter, I think. Mixed up several batches for projects around the house. Haven't had a failure yet.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why do you have a bunch of paint left over?


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Put it in a bowl tell your mother in law its cottage cheese, she can chow down, free food!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> I keep a bunch of paint in my shop and it freezes every winter, I think. Mixed up several batches for projects around the house. Haven't had a failure yet.


Would you use on a client project? I've used paints "around the house" that I would never sell to a client.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was once told by a More's rep that they build into the paint the ability to be frozen _once_. They still ship paint by truck in the winter and realize that it may freeze.
> 
> That being said, I still would not use it.......


Depending on the product, they have a 3 freeze cycle. Bring it inside, let it thaw on its own, dont speed it up. Stir it well, if it looks fine, chances are it is. If it looks like cottage cheese, pitch it. :thumbup:

It also depends on how hard the freeze was. If it froze solid, probably no good.

You guys all worry too much. Im not saying let your paint freeze become a habit or anything....just dont immediately assume its junked.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Same here, if it looks like cottage cheese, it's gone.
Same as if it stinks, it's gone too, w/based that is.

Would you use it on your own interior walls? If you wouldn't, scrap it. If you wouldn't but are near Ewing... give it to him to tosh his home out in it :whistling2: smiley winkey thing!!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Why do you have a bunch of paint left over?


 This is a HO.......... BTW, WTF is frozing?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> BTW, WTF is frozing?


It's what the the Pats did to the Steelers

(oops sorry, us massholes are gettin a little obnoxious lately :thumbup: )


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> It's what the the Pats did to the Steelers
> 
> (oops sorry, us massholes are gettin a little obnoxious lately :thumbup: )


I suffered all week after NE spanked us. That game put Steeler nation into a depression.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> This is a HO.......... BTW, WTF is frozing?


I heard great things about that new Frozing Paint!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I heard great things about that new Frozing Paint!


I assume that the full review will be on your site soon, just as soon as you finish the review on the new Kiltz paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree that the paint can take a couple freeze cycles, I also agree with NC that if it froze solid then it is probably gone. 

Kind of early for me to be worrying about what needs to be brought in, 75 today.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Kind of early for me to be worrying about what needs to be brought in, 75 today.


Still doing exteriors?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Still doing exteriors?


Still? Always...a stiff breeze blows through Alabama and all the "tar paper shacks" blow down.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Still doing exteriors?


Yeah been banging out the exteriors for the last bit now. I got rained out this morning on one I was so close. Calling for rain this week so I will move indoors and come back to next week. 



NCPaint1 said:


> Still? Always...a stiff breeze blows through Alabama and all the "tar paper shacks" blow down.


lol I work mostly on the type the third little piggie built.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was once told by a More's rep that they build into the paint the ability to be frozen _once_. They still ship paint by truck in the winter and realize that it may freeze.
> 
> That being said, I still would not use it.......


I have also seen warehouses that would freeze as well. There is no telling what has happened to the paint we buy. I would shake and strain it and see.

What happens to latex when it freezes that is so bad?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I have also seen warehouses that would freeze as well. There is no telling what has happened to the paint we buy. I would shake and strain it and see.
> 
> What happens to latex when it freezes that is so bad?


I have had it turn gritty after thaw.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too just a little more stuff in the strainer. Of course you and I live in warm climates, up north and in Canada is a different story. We only usually see one week a year of temps below 30 degrees for more than 10 hrs at a time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is true, last winter I had some stuff go bad in my van. Turned so grainy that it just would not come back from it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That is true, last winter I had some stuff go bad in my van. Turned so grainy that it just would not come back from it.


Yep, thats bad, and no amount of straining will save it. Alkyds will "seed" with age, not temperature. No amount of straining will save that either.


----------



## Charisb (Jun 9, 2009)

We make a water-based stain that is freeze-thaw stable through 5 cycles. All of that to say - check the specs or call the mfg. to find out the freeze-thaw stability. You can freeze our stuff solid & thaw it out later. It'll still be good. We don't recommend it, but we've had our fair share of customers store their stuff in the garage thru the winter & the product is fine come spring. It's the repeated cycles that can get you in trouble w/ our stuff, but keeping it frozen for a few months is OK.


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

I've noticed that Aura doesn't hold up to freezing even once, and brushes wrapped up wet in it are tough to wash out after they thaw...just a tip!


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've asked coatings-chemists here (@ the Polymers & Coatings dep't. here @ NDSU. Nationally renowned program there!), and a couple Mfr's paint labs.
The answer is always the same...

"Once Latex gets the Cottage-cheese texture all the way through...it's GONE."
"Polymer links break down if cold enough. Thawing doesn't fix them!"

Light freezes are OK if paint is creamy again after a couple hours.

Some of our Akzo-Nobel lines are shipped from Ohio. 
October-March shipping (for the upper-Midwest) is on a heated-trailer program.
Up here...-20 isn't uncommon in Jan/Feb.!! Even HEATED trailers can barely keep paint warm enough!! We have to check random cans on a pallet in the winter here...

Faron


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I was once told by a More's rep that they build into the paint the ability to be frozen _once_. They still ship paint by truck in the winter and realize that it may freeze.
> 
> That being said, I still would not use it.......


True. I have on rare occasion used paint that had froze, only once frozen however. Key is not repeatedly frozen, and thaw slowly and TEST. YMMV.
steve


----------

